# GNOME 3.0 Is Coming, And Coming Soon!



## Dark Star (Jul 10, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/19335_zuluv/600px-Gnomelogo.svg.png​
The K Desktop Environment community came out earlier this year with their brand new KDE 4.0 release that marked significant advancements to this open-source desktop environment compared to its KDE 3.5.x code-base. Meanwhile, the GNOME community has been living in a 2.0 cycle for quite some time with no signs of a major overhaul, but their six-month release cycles just continue to deliver new refinements and minor improvements. The plans for GNOME 3.0 just put this release out when there is significant API/ABI breakage to GNOME 2.0 / GTK+ or a major rewrite. Well, in addition to announcing Stormy Peters joining GNOME, at GUADEC 2008 they have just announced plans for GNOME 3.0!

The details are still emerging from this GNOME conference taking placed in Istanbul, Turkey. All the information that has reached the Internet so far are several GNOME developers briefly mentioning it on their blogs (aggregated through Planet GNOME). The only real information that has hit the blogs so far is that GNOME 2.30 = GNOME 3.0. This was mentioned on Vincent Untz's blog with a photograph. As of yet, no GNOME 3.0 information has appeared on any of the GNOME mailing lists. 

*Gnome 3.0 Features : ThreePointZero - GNOME Live!*
Source :  [Phoronix] GNOME 3.0 Is Coming, And Coming Soon! | The GNOME Conference 2008 ? GUADEC


----------



## Garbage (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks !!

Its pretty obvious that after KDE 4.0, it's time for Gnome !


----------



## Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

And they will (should ?) prolly learn from the mistakes that the KDE team made on their 4.x release.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

it is  only speculation re!they wont ! they will stick with old toolkit(GTK2) to the maximum time.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

I seriously hope they change the toolkit to something better this time. We are in a HUGE need of a light weight DE based on QT4.4 to compliment KDE4, the way Xfce/OpenBox compliments Gnome currently.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 11, 2008)

> We are in a HUGE need of a light weight DE based on QT4.4 to compliment KDE4, the way Xfce/OpenBox compliments Gnome currently.



How exactly do XFCE and OpenBox *compliment* Gnome. Aren't those like different environments? Also have you tried KDEMod yet?


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

compliment != complement


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> How exactly do XFCE and OpenBox *compliment* Gnome. Aren't those like different environments? Also have you tried KDEMod yet?


compliment in the sense be compatible with gnome apps. Since they are GTK too, they natively support gnome apps. So you can use them if you are in need of a high performance session.

IS KDEmod available for Debian ?


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 11, 2008)

^^No ! Its Arch Exclusive !

If you think its rumor then check this, Its getting official ..  *blogs.gnome.org/lucasr/2008/07/10/gnome-30/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^No ! Its Arch Exclusive !


my point exactly 
I need to 1st create a text/mswd doccument of a customised version of arch guides and then spend around Rs. 3 per page and get everything printed at a nearby shop and keep it in my hand while installing. Since its Linux, I guess this small investment is worth it. 

Anyway, FilledVoid tells us in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=882924&postcount=19 that his arch gnome uses only 128mb of ram with compiz. Thats less than even my Debian Sid IceWM. So how much does KDEmod use ?

*And when do you think KDEmod for KDE4 is going to come ? Will it come when KDE4.1 is out ? *


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> my point exactly
> I need to 1st create a text/mswd doccument of a customised version of arch guides and then spend around Rs. 3 per page and get everything printed at a nearby shop and keep it in my hand while installing. Since its Linux, I guess this small investment is worth it.



I mentioned this in the other thread as well

I hope you know that the beginners guide is available in text format on the core iso. So you dont have to manually write steps down or grasp anything or so.



MetalheadGautham said:


> *And when do you think KDEmod for KDE4 is going to come ? Will it come when KDE4.1 is out ? *



I think there is already one for KDE 4.x series.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2008)

already there with funkyou's repo ?.


----------



## krishnavamshi24 (Jul 11, 2008)

Its About time Gnome has had a major Release


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

Pat said:


> I mentioned this in the other thread as well
> 
> I hope you know that the beginners guide is available in text format on the core iso. So you dont have to manually write steps down or grasp anything or so.


ok. 
no copy, just print then. 


Pat said:


> I think there is already one for KDE 4.x series.


safe 4 moi 2 install ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 11, 2008)

> safe 4 moi 2 install ?


 
*kdemod.ath.cx/bbs/viewtopic.php?id=782


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ok.
> no copy, just print then.



Why do you want to print it ? Just use it side by side after starting the installation.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

^^I take a brief had written notes to do all this kinda things, who ha s time to get a print out and all.

My notebook is a treasure to relish


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 12, 2008)

What he meant is that you don't have to write anything down at all since the guide is accessible from the cd while you install


```
The guide you are now reading is available on the live system. Change to vc/2 with <ALT>-F2 and do:

less /arch/beginnersguide.txt

Less will allow you to page through the document. Change back to vc/1 with <ALT>-F1.

Change back to vc/2 if you need to reference the Beginner's Guide at any time.
[edit]
```


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> What he meant is that you don't have to write anything down at all since the guide is accessible from the cd while you install
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


  
I feel like I am on cloud9 today


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 12, 2008)

or for those /usr/share/doc in debian and other distros which are mostly tarred or bzipped ,use zless /usr/share/doc/foobar.tar.gz


----------



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2008)

[offtopic] ^^welcome back dude!!


----------

